# Taxidermist's Room



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

How scary do you think that a taxidermist's room would be (For humans of course) in lieu of a morgue?? I was thinking about taking my butcher shop table (complete with false bottom) and reusing it as a taxidermist's table with a ratty looking fellow cutting a part aperson to hang various body parts on the wall. Kind of like Silence of the Lambs meets Deliverance?? We would have the walls decorated with various mounted things and one of them being a real person's head that talks to the victims as they walk by. Too lame???


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, I forgot, with burnt flesh smells through out the room.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Not lame at all! I think that would be totally cool, you can have someone dress up as a kinda leatherface and be cutting someone up!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

i had chills until you said about the head talking - id stay away from that - seems too much like the talking deer/bass/duck - unless you did want something humorous - then the head would be good - just witht hat creepy of an atmosphere i dont think it would have a place - thats just IMO though - love the room idea though - keep us posted - riley


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

You're probably right, Fan. Just someone hacking away like nothing else exists. Cutting away at some hapless victim. Never saying a word. Then they'll walk into the next room!!! I think that the smell will definitely get to them all by itself!! I'm going to do it!! What fun!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I could even go to the butcher shop and get some REAL slabs of meat for him to be hacking on!!! Oh, this is getting better and better..... I can visualize it now!!! Can't wait to get started on it!!! ( Only have 6 more rooms to go!!!)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I think the idea of the talking head is great. Anymore, fake body parts are nothing scary. We've all been desensitized to them. Having some mounted limbs, and fake heads, and then one that talks would add some levity to the scene and I think the patrons would love it. If possible, have the real head made up to look fake, and if the actor is good, he could get some good scares in. Make some inexpensive mounting "plaques" out of plywood cut in various shapes and stain them for added detail.
Hell, it's to late for me to fit this in my plans this year but I'm making it a must do for '08! Great idea!:jol:


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

That was the plan to use plywood mounting plaques. I figured that if I had enough of them that looked real enough that the one live one might scare them. I also figured the taxidermist could be using a rusty saw, a soldering iron (or something similar) to REALLY cut and burn on the flesh on the table. When we did it as a butcher shop room my one actrsss was soooo real looking as a victim that she looked fake!! They kept coming up and poking her to see if she was real then she would moan and they would run off screaming!! It was GREAT!! I was thinking something similar but may punt the real person in the table and just use her on the wall!!! Thoughts???


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

A taxidermist room for humans? That's just sick. What kind of twisted person are you? 

By the way, I would go with a talking head, although I would just make it scream when someone walked by. That would still be scary.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

The talking head would be great,reminds me of Mel Brooks "Frankenstein", were they were in the lab reading the heads from 1 year dead to recent & Igor on the last one,freshly dead,starts to sing "ain't got no body" !! LMAO
I think the Taxiderist is a great idea,espeicailly if it's human-ish.......& having live actor(s) about made to look fake,Mirror box head,real head thru table & fake body......


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Sounds like an awsome idea! I actually just came across the other day a prop that would be perfet for a room like that. http://gore-galore.com/corpses.htm Its the "Skinned Alive" one... a little pricey but maybe you could come up with something similar?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

why not cut out of duck cloth a flesh colored human (polar bearish) rug and place it on the wall? I also like the idea of a human head on the wall. Make it look like a prop, and at the appropriate time the eyes open and s/he screams!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Firstly, Zombie, according to my friends, I am truly warped when it comes to Halloween!!:googly: 

Sickie, I LOVE the idea of having a human shaped, flesh colored area rug being hung on the wall!!! That is just twisted!!! I think that I could do that fairly easily with some old naughahyde material and paints!! Oooooo!! I am sooooo happy to meet such like minded people!! You know, you start out about even and bump it up quite a few notches!!! Too fun!!!:jol: :jol:


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Mike, that looks gruesome, but out of my price range!! I may be able to make something like that.....what material would look like loose skin?? Any ideas??

Like I've said before, I have an old two story barn and I have to be very frugal because we do about 6 rooms and it starts to get out of my budget. Anything we can make saves us a TON of money. Besides that, I like the originality of home made props. We have very few store bought items. (it's AMAZING what a person can do with leftover items and paint!! Hahahaha!! As if I have to tell you guys!!!  )

I sure wish that there was someone that thought as freakishly as I do with some mechanical abilities that lived close!! Paint, paper mache, and plywood is as technical as we can get!! We are going to attempt monster mud this year though, thanks to this forum!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Beth all great ideas...check out the thread to make loose gross skin http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7270
I plan on using this technique for my texas chainsaw kitchen body parts next yr.
do you have
skin lampshades?
stufffed hand for candle holder
maybe a leg that still has nylons on and shoe but bloody end?
Good idea Sickie!!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Probably a stupid question, but what is duck cloth??

I REALLY like the idea of a human skin lamp shade!!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

very similar to muslin. Both we use to make light portable scenes over a frame for touring theatre. I think it costs like $3 a yd? I figure if you dye it the correct color, the lighting will add or take away texture depending on how you play it. If you have the naughahyde though, that sounds even better.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I have to go shopping for all of the materials that we need. I will price compare both types of material. Just thought that the naughahyde would be about the right thickness. Hey, cheaper is better!! Thanks, SI!!


----------

